# Built a taper attachment for my Clausing 5914



## jmhoying (May 25, 2014)

I finished the basic construction of a taper attachment on my 5914 lathe today.  I still have some cleanup and painting to do on it, but it's mechanically finished.  I used a 26" x 1" rod that I had on hand, along with some bronze bushing for the slide.  The rest is pretty basic construction.  I tried it out on a piece of metal that I had and the finish is very nice and smooth. 
  The brackets are 3/8" x 3" metal.  There aren't any critical measurements here, so if you make one, just go with the materials you have on hand.
 Like all taper attachments, the main work involves setting up the arm to cut an accurate taper, so that will take some experimenting with.  I have to make a Morse 4 1/4 taper for my headstock, which will be my first real project on it.










A few more photos are on my website at http://www.pbase.com/jmhoying/taper

[video=youtube_share;N8JbfrUDDOY]http://youtu.be/N8JbfrUDDOY[/video]
A short video of it in action, making wire, instead of chips.

Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## hvontres (May 26, 2014)

Looks good. I might have to make one for my 6303...  Also, If you wind up with some extra MT 4 1/2 parts, let me know 

One question, how do you dis-engage the cross feed screw?


Thanks,


----------



## jmhoying (May 26, 2014)

hvontres said:


> Looks good. I might have to make one for my 6303...  Also, If you wind up with some extra MT 4 1/2 parts, let me know
> 
> One question, how do you dis-engage the cross feed screw?
> 
> ...



On my 5914, I just crank the cross feed until the T-Nut threads off the end of the shaft. If the set screw that holds the T-nut is backed off, it drops right out. 

Jack


----------



## jmhoying (May 28, 2014)

I made my Morse 4 1/2 taper plug (dead center holder) for my Clausing 5914 spindle last night.  Eventually, I hope to buy a MT 2 reamer for the internal hole, but for now, I just bored it to 1/2" and plan to insert a hardened point that I will grind in place.

It took three tries to get the taper just right, but I'm happy with the final result.





Inserted into spindle, cut to length, faced and bored in place.


----------

